# Help identify this mystery fish???



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Caught this off the Ponce Jetty yesterday. He was about 11 or 12 inches long and very purple in color. Looked like a cross between a snapper a drum and a tripletail.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Striped Mojarra


----------



## LionFish (Jul 27, 2005)

I think thats a Spanish Grunt. They average about a pound and can often be found around inlets.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Looks kinda like a seabass*

But I think LionFish got it.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Keep guessing???

While it does have similar markings, the fins don't match:

Spanish Grunt (notice it's missing the forward-most fin on the top):

















Also not a Striped Mojarra, I've caught them before and know what they look like. Also, their fins don't match up:


----------



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

its probably a brim caught in dark water,,did you catch that on night crawler and bobber?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Upon further research I am going to theorize that it was in fact a Highhat Drum. This picture is the most convincing:


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

I belive you're right with the highhat drum. Makes since, because that fish does resemble a drum in the face.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Highat drum, hmmm much to learn on this board.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2005)

*Take a look at this pic*

http://www.reefngom.org/highhat.html

They look quiet simular, put not a perfect match.

Rob

I believe I have no clue when it comes to identifing fish.


----------



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

fellas,,i believe thats a brim,,i been catchion them by a buckets full son,,i bet he tasted good,,keep grillin em cuz,,peece R.


----------

